# Tanker sinking in English Channel



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

Breaking News at this link

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-11499551
Cheers
Dick


----------



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

YM Uranus collided with so far an unidentified Panamanian container ship. All crew safe


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

dicamus said:


> YM Uranus collided with so far an unidentified Panamanian container ship. All crew safe


When the “CNN factor” kicks in then it's on every wire conceivable.............no doubt the world knew about it before V ships did.
http://www.vancouversun.com/Fuel+tanker+collision+English+Channel+Report/3642967/story.html

*Edit 14:10 hrs*

YM Uranus is now under tow toward Brest, ETA tonight. No adverse weather.
www.cpar-brest.com


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Checking Equasis, the YM Uranus is Owned, Operated and Managed by IBEX Maritime in Istanbul with V-Ships as ISM Manager? Perhaps someone can explain who will be responsible for any follow-up investigations to determine the cause?


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

My Yahoo front page , under the headline 'Chemical Tanker Crashes in the Channel' - yes, it really does say that !! - names the other ship as he HANJIN RIZHAO

David
+


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

callpor said:


> Checking Equasis, the YM Uranus is Owned, Operated and Managed by IBEX Maritime in Istanbul with V-Ships as ISM Manager? Perhaps someone can explain who will be responsible for any follow-up investigations to determine the cause?


Incident was in French waters, they will do the investigation with State port inspection for the boxer if and when it gets to Rotterdam. I don't expect the boxer to leave port very quickly after she arrives.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

callpor said:


> Checking Equasis, the YM Uranus is Owned, Operated and Managed by IBEX Maritime in Istanbul with V-Ships as ISM Manager? Perhaps someone can explain who will be responsible for any follow-up investigations to determine the cause?


As far as I am aware it would be V Ships if they are the technical operator and hold the do***ent of compliance (DOC), if this vessel is technically operated out of V Ships office and holding the DOC then the ships safety management certificate (SMC) will have the technical manager stamped all over it.
As you mention "operated" I guess in this case will be just the cargo operator/brokers.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

Billieboy said:


> Incident was in French waters, they will do the investigation with State port inspection for the boxer if and when it gets to Rotterdam. I don't expect the boxer to leave port very quickly after she arrives.


Sorry Billieboy but what is this term "boxer" ref to?


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

willincity said:


> Sorry Billieboy but what is this term "boxer" ref to?


I think he means 'container ship'.(Smoke) ,cueball44'


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

According to our news it was an immense bulky - picture was provided too. I'd hate to be accused of exaggeration but I think a figure of 179 000 tons was mentioned. Must admit I didn't even know that ships of that size existed but the picture was impressive by any standard.


----------



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Reef Knot said:


> According to our news it was an immense bulky - picture was provided too. I'd hate to be accused of exaggeration but I think a figure of 179 000 tons was mentioned. Must admit I didn't even know that ships of that size existed but the picture was impressive by any standard.


According to Lloyds,List, she is indeed a 179000 DWT bulker, built this year.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

chris8527 said:


> According to Lloyds,List, she is indeed a 179000 DWT bulker, built this year.


YM Uranus - someone should get to the bottom of this.

John T.


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

chris8527 said:


> According to Lloyds,List, she is indeed a 179000 DWT bulker, built this year.


She was a new ship:

_IMO number :9490882
Name of ship :HANJIN RIZHAO
Call Sign :3FLN5
Gross tonnage :93152
DWT :179420
Type of ship :Bulk Carrier
*Year of build :2010*
Flag anama_


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

trotterdotpom said:


> YM Uranus - someone should get to the bottom of this.
> 
> John T.


Dry dock, John T?


----------



## barrinoz (Oct 9, 2006)

willincity said:


> She was a new ship:
> 
> _IMO number :9490882
> Name of ship :HANJIN RIZHAO
> ...


Which, co-incidentally and spookily, given the name of the other vessel, translates from Chinese to 'Massive Richard'.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Whoops, I thought that the *HANJIN RIZHAO* was a container ship,(or Boxer), sorry chaps!


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

At 01.45 the mv YM Uranus was moored at the navy base in Brest.
Still stable, no pollution, awaiting diver’s inspection to proceed to the cargo discharge ops.

They have updated the pics on the below site, and added videos 
(I have a problem to see those unfortunately)

Another movie of the salvage from yesterday is here:

http://premar-atlantique.gouv.fr/albums/Ym-Uranus/VIDEO_SITE_CHIMIQUIER_URANUS.wmv


----------



## Pat bourke (Jun 30, 2007)

Great piece of footage, many thanks.
Cheers Pat.


----------



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Interesting footage of the rescue and eventual towline secured to the ship.
Thanks for sharing with us.

Regards
Keith


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, great video, thankyou.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

One clip describes the position as 'the mouth of the channel', so if that is the western approaches, wonder what they would call the eastern end?

David
+


----------



## 7woodlane (Apr 20, 2009)

What the media calls the "mouth" of the English Channel, is it the Southwestern Approaches that they mean ? Looks like another attempt by the media to completely rewrite incidents at sea as they think, and ignore what they have been told. Typically making a horse's a--e of it. So, if it really is the "mouth", what would the media have called the Channel if the "Uranus" (very apt name) had had its incident at the eastern end ? No, surely not. Meanwhile local tv reported a marine incident off the coast of the Humber estuary.


----------

